# Edzell and Brechin



## Rlburnside (May 3, 2019)

Played Edzell Wednesday with my son and was as good as I remembered it from last year but greens a tad on the slow side, very friendly and helpful members we were offered twice to play through by a fourball, noticed they had sprinkler system on the fairways and itâ€™s explaines why their fairways are so good. 

We played Brechin Thursday shorter course with faster greens but a strange layout long walks between some holes and  having to walk across bridge over busy road to play some holes, once again the members were very friendly and the 3 ball of seniors told us they would let us through if needed but we never caught up with them once, Â£35 was a touch pricey I thought for playing midweek Edzell was Â£30 and the better course, saw some red squirrels and some great views and enjoyed the day.  

It was also a pleasure not to have to play a links course for a change.


----------

